# How difficult is it to build a Halfords bike ?



## MighyG (29 Mar 2010)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a new bike. My LBS have a merida speeder T3 (last years model) for £500 when the price last year was £700 ish.

However I was looking to only spend around £300 for a bike. Looking around the Halfords Carrera 1 is available online for £199

Question is how difficult would it be for me to build a bike which would be delivered by Post ? I used to take my bikes apart and put them together when I was a kid, but thats 30 years ago now so not sure if things are a lot more complicated today

What sort of things if any are difficult ?

Or does anybody think I should bite the bullet and buy the Merida ?

thanks


Paul


----------



## MighyG (29 Mar 2010)

Just done the Halfords Q&A and can see that they would actually build the bike anyway ! So I suppose the only question is does anyone think the merida is such a bargain that it shouldn't be missed ?

thanks again


paul


----------



## Moodyman (29 Mar 2010)

Assuming you're buying new, then Halfords do a free build anyway. 

You can buy online and have it delivered to your nearest shop, where they will build for you.

They'll also do a free first service.

Carrera and Boardman bikes are well-regarded. It's the unpredictable Halfords aftercare that let's them down, but if you're prepared to tinker with a bike yoruself, you can't do wrong with a Carrera.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (29 Mar 2010)

yes we will build it free, 

its pritty easy to set up to be honest with you,


----------



## cyberknight (29 Mar 2010)

Moodyman said:


> Assuming you're buying new, then Halfords do a free build anyway.
> 
> You can buy online and have it delivered to your nearest shop, where they will build for you.
> 
> ...



+1 my subway is a rock solid commuter and has taken a lot of abuse and mileage with just normal wear and tear


----------



## Mark_Robson (29 Mar 2010)

I have bought two Carrera bikes from Halfords and set them up myself. It's very simple as the gears are set up in the factory so all you should need to do is attach the front wheel and straighten and tighten the handle bars.


----------



## MighyG (29 Mar 2010)

thanks guys, looks like i'm going for the carrera then, comes in under mu budget so i can load myself up with panniers and other goodies !


----------



## jay clock (30 Mar 2010)

I have a 2005 Carerra Subway 1 and it is SUPERB. One of 6 bikes so gets rare usage now, but an excellent all rounder. To be fair I have upgraded all the drivetrain and the wheels, but the concept is fantastic and it will work well as a tourer, plus I have done 60+ mile road rides on it.


----------



## MighyG (31 Mar 2010)

bike ordered online and due to pick up tomorrow in Bristol Halfords, happy days !


----------



## Vincealot (1 Apr 2010)

is that the Halfords on Winterstoke Road? I used ot work in PC WOrld next door. Enjoyed my 3 year spell in Bristol when I in my early 20's


----------



## MrMonster (1 Apr 2010)

Enjoy your new bike! I was looking at the same one, unfortunately my budget doesn't let me have the fortune of riding one!


----------



## Simba (4 Apr 2010)

Moodyman said:


> Assuming you're buying new, then Halfords do a free build anyway.
> 
> You can buy online and have it delivered to your nearest shop, where they will build for you.
> 
> ...



I can vouch for that, my bike is a Carrera and I love it.


----------



## MighyG (4 Apr 2010)

just been out for a 12 mile ride on the bike and had a great time. The brakes need asjusting (front and back were rubbing slightly) so thats something I'll get done this afternoon. Haven't got the manual with me though and the breaks look different to the ones I used to adjust years ago, so a bit of head-scratching looks in order.

Bought a rear rack and some bar ends, also fitted my garmin etrex hcx (going to take a month to work out how to use that though !)


----------

